# Omega 30T2Pc



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

i bought a couple of omega`s for parts during the year , spares & repairs, thinking i would be able over christmas get one of them running.

Well this morning with nothing much to do, before i hoover the house .










i did`nt have a complete balance or hairspring in all my bits, the thing i like about the big size omega`s is there pretty interchangeable, some times.










The last one i had i had to change all the balance screws over from one wheel to the other, laborious or what.










this time i was in luck it turns out the non shock 30t2 uses the same hairspring as the 30t2pc, so it was the quickest job ever to change the over , and i had it finished and timed in by 8.20am , just intime to put the washing on so the wife thinks ive been doing nothing all day.

this is the picture of one i saved the dial on by using silver dip & tooth paste.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice job, what condition is the case in?


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Well the case' hmmm I hav'nt quite got that far yet.

I,m looking for one at the moment, looking at all the books and pictures on the internet it will be a s/steel case of some sort.


----------

